# Blizzard Strategie



## Tzunka (10. August 2012)

Für alle die sich vorgestern auch gefragt haben warum es wohl eine Vorankündigung für eine Vorankündigung geben muss bekamen wir gestern die Antwort.
Es ist ein* einfaches, manipulatives Mittel* das man zb auch im Vertrieb oder bei schwierigen Verhandlungen einsetzt. Die Sandwichmethode.
Hierbei wird eine unangenehme Information zwischen 2 angenehmen Informationen gebaut. In der Erinnerung bleiben besonders stark die letzten Informationen haften, als zweites kommen dann die ersten Informationen. Was dazwischen lag erhält von uns eine kleinere Bedeutung. 

Vorgestern nach langem Schweigen "Vor - Vorankündigung", Gestern Hackmeldung die Blizz seit ca 1 Woche bekannt war, Heute Vorankündigung 1,04. Glaubt doch niemand wirklich das man diese nicht schon vorher hätte posten können oder aber die Vor-Vorankündigung weglassen konnte. Das nur mal um zu verdeutlichen wie *professionell Blizzard* seine Informationspolitik gestaltet.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal folgende Frage in den Raum werfen:
Wie groß ist die Motivation von Blizzard in den nächsten 6 Wochen Diablo zu einem wirklich unterhaltsamen Spiel zu patchen in dem wir gerne unsere gesamte Freizeit verbringen wollen ? Wie würde sich das auf die Verkaufszahlen von MoP auswirken, der im September erscheinenden Erweiterung von WoW ? Wir reden immerhin über alleine 1 Mio Wow jahrespass mit Diablokauf + die ganzen die schon vorher mit Wow aufgehört haben. Meiner Einschätzung nach können Diablo Spieler vor Ende September, eher Mitte Oktober nicht mit wirklich Spaßbringenden Veränderungen rechnen. Dann wird es nämlich allmählich Zeit die Stimmung aufzubessern damit ein halbes Jahr später die Lod Erweiterung, äh Diablo3 Erweiterung die uns Runen, die Mystikerin und alles andere was schon Anfang 2012 soweit fertig war, verkauft werden kann. Wie nennen wir den eigentlichen Spielstart im Oktober dann ? Ich bin für Diablo 1.10...

Schaut man sich die heute veröffentlichten Infos an sieht man sehr schnell *wo die Reise vorerst hingeht*.
So wird in Zukunft zb der MF Bonus nicht mehr geteilt sondern jeder behält seinen eigenen. Angeblich soll damit das Gruppenspiel interssanter gestaltet werden.
Was wird passieren: Man legt das möglichst starke MF Gear an, Damage und Resistenzen sind Nebensache da der Plan ja lautet: Die gruppe macht die Arbeit und ich profitiere von meinem Magic Find Bonus alleine. Das wird keine 3 Tage dauern bis das Forum erneut überquillt vor Beschwerden. Allerdings wird man sich dann über Assoziale Mitspieler und nicht über Blizzard beschweren. Die haben es ja nur gut gemeint. Apropo gut: Ärgerliche Diablo Spieler sind potentielle MoP Käufer, zufriedene nicht. Noch besser wenn sich der Ärger auf die Mitspieler und nicht auf den Verursacher lenkt. Was ist mit den anderen Ankündigungen ? Kommen schon, häpchenweise, irgendwie muss man die Leute schon dazu bringen regelmäßig ins Forum zu schauen und einen Spannungsbogen zu basteln der uns geschickt über den Spielstart von GW2 bei Laune hält. 

Achja eins noch zu den Blizzard D3-Forum:
Es gibt ja den einen oder einen dsd selbst nachdem es 3 Wochen keinen Bluepost gab, jeden Blizzard kritischen Post mit Lobeshymnen auf Blizz torpedierte.
Zb Kritik am demotivierenden Lootsystem damit kommentierte das Blizz viel tun wolle indem sie zb einführen würden das man Gegenstände eifärben könne. 
Jeder der sich provozieren ließ bekam einen Forenbann. Dieses perfide Spielchen lief da ca 1 Monat regelmäßig und es wurden nicht selten sämtliche Threadposter und nicht nur der Ersteller gebannt. Der Troll selbst aber nie...seit Vorgestern schweigt der Troll übrigens. Merkwürde da er doch grade jetzt beweisen könnte wie toll Blizz Diablo3 betreut ! Scheinbar sind Provokationen im Moment nicht erwünscht.  Was würde eigentlich passieren wenn ein Community Manager aus dem Blizz Forum mit seinem privat Acc posten würde ? Hm, ich weiß es auch nicht. Verschwörungstheorien sind auch nicht meine Sache. Ich glaube an den gesunden Menschenverstand. Und freue mich erst mal auf GW2 bei dem ich einfach mal hoffe das es mich bis zumindest Mitte Oktober gut unterhält.

Grüße und laßt Euch nicht ärgern 
Tzunka


----------



## dhorwyn (11. August 2012)

1. ja blizzard ist ein börsen-notiertes unternehmen, nein, oooho keine von-fans-für-fans-spieleschmiede, aufwachen.
2. ja blizzard gibt infos raus wenn sie meine dass es klug ist für ihr unternehmen, sie sind nicht deine engsten freunde, sondern ein konzern.
3. nein, diablo3 ist kein mmo, also erwarte auch nicht tägliche blueposts und regelmäßige updates wie bei wow.
4. ja, jahrespässe für WoW sind verkauft, D3 gabs als dreingabe, nicht mehr, nicht weniger, bezahlt hast du für WoW.
5. ja, spiel gw2, es hält dich keiner davon ab, weder dein wow-jahrespass, noch dein geschenktes d3 single-playergame mit online-option

fazit: hör auf zu weinen und geh leben.

PS: was hast du denn erwartet?


----------



## Tzunka (11. August 2012)

1-3 Und ? Was hat das mit dem Thema zu zun ?
4-5 Ich bin kein WoW Spieler, besitze keinen Jahrespass und habe d3 auch nicht geschenkt bekommen. Abgesehen davon, was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun ?
Fazit: Danke der Nachfrage. Mir gehts gut.
Was ich erwartet habe ? Einen Beitrag von jemanden der mehr Hirn hat als ein Eimer Rindswurst. Macht nix, ich kann warten. 
Nene nur Spaß, bist bestimmt ein ganz Schlauer. Aber das mit dem flamen üben wir lieber noch ein wenig. Eilt nicht, D3 ist ab 16, hast also genug Zeit.


----------



## myadictivo (11. August 2012)

und was ist das thema ?

absatz 1 klärst du uns auf und mahnst uns nicht zu vergessen, dass blizzard gehackt wurde. hätte ich jetzt auch fast übersehen zwischen den ganzen vorabmeldungen. steht ja auch nicht auf so ziemlich jeder spieleseite in den top news und selbst im d3-launcher lacht mich die news an.

absatz 2 vermutest du eine längere durststrecke bis zu content-patches für d3, weil jetzt ja mop in den startlöchern steht. gewürzt ist das ganze mit vermutungen wie sich die spielerschaft auf d3/wow aufteilen könnte und ob sich content für d3 negativ auf mop auswirken würde

absatz 3 gejammer über mf änderungen die noch nichtmal live gegangen sind.

und zum schluss noch mehr gejammer.


----------



## ichigoleader (11. August 2012)

So aber das die Hackermeldung immer noch Thema #1 ist und die ganzen D3 Meldungen irgendwie an jedem vorübergegangen sind, 
weil man über eine Vor-Vorankündigung doch nur lachen kann, aber mal ganz ehrlich, 
in welches Spiel wird Blizzard mehr Zeit investieren in ein Spiel für das sie jeden Monat Geld kassieren

oder in ein Spiel das sie 1 Millionen mal "verschenkt" haben für ne WoW Flat und keinen Monatsgebühren hat.

Egal was Blizzard macht ich hab mit WoW aufgehört und D3 hab ich auch wieder vom Rechner ich wart erstmal gescheite News ab.


----------



## VILOGITY (11. August 2012)

Tzunka schrieb:


> Achja eins noch zu den Blizzard D3-Forum:
> Es gibt ja den einen oder einen dsd selbst nachdem es 3 Wochen keinen Bluepost gab, jeden Blizzard kritischen Post mit Lobeshymnen auf Blizz torpedierte.
> Zb Kritik am demotivierenden Lootsystem damit kommentierte das Blizz viel tun wolle indem sie zb einführen würden das man Gegenstände eifärben könne.
> Jeder der sich provozieren ließ bekam einen Forenbann. Dieses perfide Spielchen lief da ca 1 Monat regelmäßig und es wurden nicht selten sämtliche Threadposter und nicht nur der Ersteller gebannt. Der Troll selbst aber nie...seit Vorgestern schweigt der Troll übrigens. Merkwürde da er doch grade jetzt beweisen könnte wie toll Blizz Diablo3 betreut ! Scheinbar sind Provokationen im Moment nicht erwünscht. Was würde eigentlich passieren wenn ein Community Manager aus dem Blizz Forum mit seinem privat Acc posten würde ? Hm, ich weiß es auch nicht. Verschwörungstheorien sind auch nicht meine Sache. Ich glaube an den gesunden Menschenverstand. Und freue mich erst mal auf GW2 bei dem ich einfach mal hoffe das es mich bis zumindest Mitte Oktober gut unterhält.
> ...



Naja da muss ich Dir leider recht geben, dass war alles schcon sehr seltsam, ich habe auch einen BAN bekommen, weil ich exact genau das gepostet habe was er auch immer geschrieben hatte.
Schon komisch, er schreib und das nicht übertrieben, ca. 50x die gleichen 3 Sätze und wird immer gemeldet und ich schreibs 1x und bekomm nen BAN für einen der Stäze.
Aber mein lieber ;-)
Dank unserem unglaublichen tollen I Net(und seinen Pokemon Aktivitäten) bin ich an seinen echten Namen und Adresse gekommen,
und dank meines Berufes und 3 telefonaten an nette Informationen aus Jena ;-)
Glaub mir, nachdem ich köstlich gelacht habe, tat er mir einfach danach nur noch leid.....
Es lohnt nicht sich darüber aufzuregen, denn, es gibt Menschen die sind arm dran und da muss man nicht drüber lachen.


----------



## myadictivo (11. August 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> in welches Spiel wird Blizzard mehr Zeit investieren in ein Spiel für das sie jeden Monat Geld kassieren
> oder in ein Spiel das sie 1 Millionen mal "verschenkt" haben für ne WoW Flat und keinen Monatsgebühren hat.



ich glaube du unterschätzt das rmah. ich persönlich habe da eigentlich nur sporadisch und aus neugierde bißl was verkauft, aber dadurch das jede erfolgreiche transaktion 1euro "kostet" habe ich in 3-4 wochen mehr gebühren gelassen als ein monat wow kostet


----------



## skyline930 (11. August 2012)

> Vorgestern nach langem Schweigen "Vor - Vorankündigung", Gestern Hackmeldung die Blizz seit ca 1 Woche bekannt war, Heute Vorankündigung 1,04. Glaubt doch niemand wirklich das man diese nicht schon vorher hätte posten können oder aber die Vor-Vorankündigung weglassen konnte. Das nur mal um zu verdeutlichen wie professionell Blizzard seine Informationspolitik gestaltet.



Du weißt aber hoffentlich das man einen Serverhack erst analysieren muss? Solche Crykiddies wie du denen man es eh nicht recht machen kann würden bei einer Meldung am selben Tag a la "Wir wurden gehackt und wissen nicht auf welche Daten zugegriffen wurde und wie das passiert ist" noch mehr rumheulen.



> An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal folgende Frage in den Raum werfen:
> Wie groß ist die Motivation von Blizzard in den nächsten 6 Wochen Diablo zu einem wirklich unterhaltsamen Spiel zu patchen in dem wir gerne unsere gesamte Freizeit verbringen wollen ? Wie würde sich das auf die Verkaufszahlen von MoP auswirken, der im September erscheinenden Erweiterung von WoW ? Wir reden immerhin über alleine 1 Mio Wow jahrespass mit Diablokauf + die ganzen die schon vorher mit Wow aufgehört haben. *Meiner Einschätzung nach* können Diablo Spieler vor Ende September, eher Mitte Oktober nicht mit wirklich Spaßbringenden Veränderungen rechnen. Dann wird es nämlich allmählich Zeit die Stimmung aufzubessern damit ein halbes Jahr später die Lod Erweiterung, äh Diablo3 Erweiterung die uns Runen, die Mystikerin und alles andere was schon Anfang 2012 soweit fertig war, verkauft werden kann. Wie nennen wir den eigentlichen Spielstart im Oktober dann ? Ich bin für Diablo 1.10...



Wen juckt bitte deine Einschätzung? Hast du eine eigene internationale Spieleschmiede mit 10 Millionnen Abonnenten für EIN einziges Spiel, und hast mit dem anderen Spiel sämtliche VVK-Rekorde gebrochen? Nein? Dann hör auf zu haten, und warte einfach mal ab. Das D3 nicht so released wurde wie es die meisten erwartet hatten ist mittlerweile jedem klar, da brauchts nicht jeden Tag einen neuen Thread mit einer neuen Person die aufs neue alles aufzählt und gegen Blizzard zetert.



> Schaut man sich die heute veröffentlichten Infos an sieht man sehr schnell *wo die Reise vorerst hingeht*.
> So wird in Zukunft zb der MF Bonus nicht mehr geteilt sondern jeder behält seinen eigenen. Angeblich soll damit das Gruppenspiel interssanter gestaltet werden.
> Was wird passieren: Man legt das möglichst starke MF Gear an, Damage und Resistenzen sind Nebensache da der Plan ja lautet: Die gruppe macht die Arbeit und ich profitiere von meinem Magic Find Bonus alleine. Das wird keine 3 Tage dauern bis das Forum erneut überquillt vor Beschwerden. Allerdings wird man sich dann über Assoziale Mitspieler und nicht über Blizzard beschweren. Die haben es ja nur gut gemeint. Apropo gut: Ärgerliche Diablo Spieler sind potentielle MoP Käufer, zufriedene nicht. Noch besser wenn sich der Ärger auf die Mitspieler und nicht auf den Verursacher lenkt. Was ist mit den anderen Ankündigungen ? Kommen schon, häpchenweise, irgendwie muss man die Leute schon dazu bringen regelmäßig ins Forum zu schauen und einen Spannungsbogen zu basteln der uns geschickt über den Spielstart von GW2 bei Laune hält.



Wach auf, die Leute die MoP kaufen wollen werden es auch kaufen, und die mimimi-Panda-Fraktion wird es nicht kaufen. Blizzard kann da mit D3 machen was sie wollen, ändern wird es daran nix.
Die Situation jetzt mit 3/4 Rares killen, 4 low bringen, Gear umziehen, töten ist auch Schwachsinn. 
Das GW2 große Konkurrenz für WoW ist halte ich auch mal für ein Gerücht. Das wurde mittlerweile von so vielen Spielen behauptet und so viele haben es versucht, geschafft hats noch keiner.



> Achja eins noch zu den Blizzard D3-Forum:
> Es gibt ja den einen oder einen dsd selbst nachdem es 3 Wochen keinen Bluepost gab, jeden Blizzard kritischen Post mit Lobeshymnen auf Blizz torpedierte.
> Zb Kritik am demotivierenden Lootsystem damit kommentierte das Blizz viel tun wolle indem sie zb einführen würden das man Gegenstände eifärben könne.
> Jeder der sich provozieren ließ bekam einen Forenbann. Dieses perfide Spielchen lief da ca 1 Monat regelmäßig und es wurden nicht selten sämtliche Threadposter und nicht nur der Ersteller gebannt. Der Troll selbst aber nie...seit Vorgestern schweigt der Troll übrigens. Merkwürde da er doch grade jetzt beweisen könnte wie toll Blizz Diablo3 betreut ! Scheinbar sind Provokationen im Moment nicht erwünscht. Was würde eigentlich passieren wenn ein Community Manager aus dem Blizz Forum mit seinem privat Acc posten würde ? Hm, ich weiß es auch nicht. Verschwörungstheorien sind auch nicht meine Sache. Ich glaube an den gesunden Menschenverstand. Und freue mich erst mal auf GW2 bei dem ich einfach mal hoffe das es mich bis zumindest Mitte Oktober gut unterhält.



Ja, weil das Mimimi Blizzard genauso wie allen anderen einfach nur auf die Nerven geht. Dir gefällt das Spiel nicht? Okay, dann geh. Hör auf zu spielen, hör auf in Foren zu nerven und lass es einfach. Spiel das was dir Spaß macht. Aber jetzt sag ich dir mal was was mir auffällt: Warum gibt es so viele die D3 angeblich SO scheiße und Blizzard SO scheiße und alles was Blizzard macht, angefangen von allen anderen Spielen und ihrer "Informationspolitik" und Patchpolitik und buchstäblich allem anderen was Blizzard macht, SO scheiße finden, die dann aber trotzdem nicht einfach sagen "Okay, ich finde Blizzard und seine Spiele scheiße weil xyz, deswegen kaufe ich mir nichts mehr und spiele diese Spiele einfach nicht mehr", stattdessen aber der Fanbase des Spiel dann trotzdem permanent mit ihrem Rumgeheule jeden Tag auf den nerv gehen müssen. Ob es jetzt WoW, D3, oder auch (nicht von Blizz aber selbes Problem) SWTOR usw. ist. Erklärs mir doch bitte? Wo ist das Problem (tut mir leid für den Ausdruck) einfach mal die Klappe zu halten und einfach aufzuhören? Was hindert dich dadran?


----------



## Zyrax333 (11. August 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich glaube du unterschätzt das rmah. ich persönlich habe da eigentlich nur sporadisch und aus neugierde bißl was verkauft, aber dadurch das jede erfolgreiche transaktion 1euro "kostet" habe ich in 3-4 wochen mehr gebühren gelassen als ein monat wow kostet



Zustimmt!
Wohlangemerkt, nicht der Verkäufer selbst hat die Gebühren gelassen, sondern der Käufer eben... und ja ich hab auch so einiges an Auktionen verkauft. Da waren definitiv mehr als 2 Monats Abos drin..
Blizz hat an der Masse aller Auktionen so einige Millionen verdient.


----------



## Zyrax333 (11. August 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Wach auf, die Leute die MoP kaufen wollen werden es auch kaufen, und die mimimi-Panda-Fraktion wird es nicht kaufen. Blizzard kann da mit D3 machen was sie wollen, ändern wird es daran nix.
> Die Situation jetzt mit 3/4 Rares killen, 4 low bringen, Gear umziehen, töten ist auch Schwachsinn.
> Das GW2 große Konkurrenz für WoW ist halte ich auch mal für ein Gerücht. Das wurde mittlerweile von so vielen Spielen behauptet und so viele haben es versucht, geschafft hats noch keiner.


Gw2 ist auch keine Konkurrenz für WoW xD... es ist Besser.. "für mich Persönlich" löst GW2 nach 7 jahren Wow für immer ab..als langjähriger Pvp Spieler das Game für mich und wahrscheinlich für viele andere.....
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema^^ sry


----------



## Wizzbeast (11. August 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> ... stattdessen aber der Fanbase des Spiel dann trotzdem permanent mit ihrem Rumgeheule jeden Tag auf den nerv gehen müssen. Ob es jetzt WoW, D3, oder auch (nicht von Blizz aber selbes Problem) SWTOR usw. ist. Erklärs mir doch bitte? Wo ist das Problem (tut mir leid für den Ausdruck) einfach mal die Klappe zu halten und einfach aufzuhören? Was hindert dich dadran?



Das frage ich mich auch ständig!


----------



## kassun (11. August 2012)

gegenfrage...und warum lasst ihr "fanboys" es nicht einfach sein solche threads zu lesen und zu kommentieren? genau das gleiche wie die hater!

Ich habe auch 6 jahre wow gespielt...hab aufgehört ohne einen Thread zu machen..aber dennoch lese ich noch kräftig alles mit was mit jeglichen mmos zutun hat!

Mir Persönlich gefällt gw2 schon nach der Beta wesentlich besser als das stinklangweilige und immer wiederkehrende "gleiche" spiel vom schneesturm!

Und mir gehn alle seiten aufn sack...die leute die nix bessres zutun haben als nur über die games zu meckern aber genau die auch die sich alles so wunderschön reden und bei jeder kritik selbst heulen als würden sie von blizz bezahlt! Also lasst doch jedem seine meinung und Thread!

Schönes Wochenende euch allen

Kassun


----------



## Tzunka (11. August 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber hoffentlich das man einen Serverhack erst analysieren muss? Solche Crykiddies wie du denen man es eh nicht recht machen kann würden bei einer Meldung am selben Tag a la "Wir wurden gehackt und wissen nicht auf welche Daten zugegriffen wurde und wie das passiert ist" noch mehr rumheulen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dient dein Sprachgebrauch dem Aggresionsabbau, gehts dir nach so einem Haßpost besser ? 
War das der Grund warum du eine Thread mit dem Titel Blizzard Strategie (Sandwichmethode & Co) zu öffnen ? 
Ich hoffe es, dann hätte deine investierte Zeit wenigstens einen Sinn. Mit so Umgangsformen disqualifizierst du dich leider selbst und wirst sicher nicht erwarten das man sich mit Deiner Meinung näher beschäftigt. Ab einem gewissen Alter findet man das auch nicht mehr cool(kewl?), sondern nur noch peinlich.Deine Signatur "League of Legends nooblike livestream  Fails mit einer Prise Ownage:" paßt voll ins Bild. 
In dem Sinne - Gute Besserung !


----------



## Tikume (11. August 2012)

Tzunka schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal folgende Frage in den Raum werfen:
> Wie groß ist die Motivation von Blizzard in den nächsten 6 Wochen Diablo zu einem wirklich unterhaltsamen Spiel zu patchen in dem wir gerne unsere gesamte Freizeit verbringen wollen ?



Du meinst angesichts der Tatsache dass Blizzard das Geld der Spieler bereits hat?
Da ürde ich eher auf die Motivation der Torchlight 2 Macher setzen


----------



## Tzunka (11. August 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du meinst angesichts der Tatsache dass Blizzard das Geld der Spieler bereits hat?
> Da ürde ich eher auf die Motivation der Torchlight 2 Macher setzen



TL2 finde ich auch spannend. Die haben es auch nicht leicht den besten Erscheinungs-Zeitpunkt zu finden.
Eigentlich wollten sie ja im Spätsommer, aber so dicht an GW2 ? Beides P2P Spiele, da würde ich doch eher tippen das sie bis Ende September, trotz MoP warten.
Finde es auch erstaunlich das man so ein Projekt mit 20$ uvp hinbekommt, davon kommt ja nicht mal die Hälfte beim Publisher an der Rest bleibt bei den Händlern.


----------



## Wizzbeast (11. August 2012)

Tzunka schrieb:


> Dient dein Sprachgebrauch dem Aggresionsabbau, gehts dir nach so einem Haßpost besser ?
> War das der Grund warum du eine Thread mit dem Titel Blizzard Strategie (Sandwichmethode & Co) zu öffnen ?
> Ich hoffe es, dann hätte deine investierte Zeit wenigstens einen Sinn. Mit so Umgangsformen disqualifizierst du dich leider selbst und wirst sicher nicht erwarten das man sich mit Deiner Meinung näher beschäftigt. Ab einem gewissen Alter findet man das auch nicht mehr cool(kewl?), sondern nur noch peinlich.Deine Signatur "League of Legends nooblike livestream  Fails mit einer Prise Ownage:" paßt voll ins Bild.
> In dem Sinne - Gute Besserung !



Der war echt gut, ich hab hier noch so eine Antwort. So mit Umgangsformen, "Haßpost" und "peinlich finden"



Tzunka schrieb:


> 1-3 Und ? Was hat das mit dem Thema zu zun ?
> 4-5 Ich bin kein WoW Spieler, besitze keinen Jahrespass und habe d3 auch nicht geschenkt bekommen. Abgesehen davon, was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun ?
> Fazit: Danke der Nachfrage. Mir gehts gut.
> Was ich erwartet habe ? Einen Beitrag von jemanden der mehr Hirn hat als ein Eimer Rindswurst. Macht nix, ich kann warten.
> Nene nur Spaß, bist bestimmt ein ganz Schlauer. Aber das mit dem flamen üben wir lieber noch ein wenig. Eilt nicht, D3 ist ab 16, hast also genug Zeit.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. August 2012)

Tzunka schrieb:


> Wie groß ist die Motivation von Blizzard in den nächsten 6 Wochen Diablo zu einem wirklich unterhaltsamen Spiel zu patchen in dem wir gerne unsere gesamte Freizeit verbringen wollen ?


Wie groß? Scheinbar sehr groß. Denn wie im Patch-Blog steht ist dieser für die 4. Augustwoche geplant. Dein 2. Halbsatz ist allerdings clever gewählt, von wegen gesamte Freizeit verbringen, denn Du weißt scheinbar sehr wohl dass Dein gesamter Post OHNE diese Worte keinerlei Relevanz hätte. Also noch weniger als ohnehin. Denn die eigentliche Wahrheit, die hier auch jede Aufregung ad absurdum führt, ist so naheliegend dass man anscheinend kaum drauf kommt:

D3 kostet KEINE monatlichen Kosten. Das heißt für mich als Spieler von D3 und in der jüngeren Vergangenheit auch WoW, dass der Kauf von MoP, wer hätte es gedacht, von dessen Qualität abhängt. Und NUR davon. Denn ich habe keinerlei Nachteile wenn ich D3 spiele und MoP kaufe, da ich nur für eines monatlich löhnen muss. Wenn ich dann zugunsten von MoP das Zocken von D3 zurückfahre hat das keinerlei Auswirkungen auf mich oder das Spiel. Ich mache keinerlei Verluste dadurch wenn ich mal das eine spiele und mal das andere. Erstaunlich oder? Hättest Du auch nur eine Minute länger drüber nachgedacht, hättest Du wahrscheinlich Dir und uns diesen Thread erspart. Wenn es nur um Frustabbau ging und Du im offi. Forum gebannt sein solltest, ist das immer noch zweifelhaft genug.

Ich persönlich freu mich auf den Patch und mir ist es egal, wer was davon hält. Er klingt durchdacht und scheint auch keine Verschlimmbesserungen wie die Reppkostenerhöhung in 1.0.3 zu bringen (scheinbar ja sogar ganz im Gegenteil). Sollte alles so eintreten wie es im Blog steht und im geschriebenen Wort "rüberkommt", scheint D3 langsam Form anzunehmen. Das muss man nicht mögen. Man kann das Spiel weiterhin flamen, genau wie Blizzard. Nur wird auch der engagierteste Hater damit leben müssen, dass in einem offiziellen Forum auch mal jemand gegen diesen Hass anspricht. D3 wird auch mit 1.0.4 nicht vollkommen perfekt sein, das wird wohl keiner ernstlich erwarten. Aber es scheint ein Stück runder zu werden. Und da ich im Laufe eines langen Zockerlebens schon viel mitgemacht hab, kann ich damit leben. Wir werden sehen. Auf jeden Fall: ruhig Blut!


----------



## skyline930 (11. August 2012)

Tzunka schrieb:


> Dient dein Sprachgebrauch dem Aggresionsabbau, gehts dir nach so einem Haßpost besser ?
> War das der Grund warum du eine Thread mit dem Titel Blizzard Strategie (Sandwichmethode & Co) zu öffnen ?
> Ich hoffe es, dann hätte deine investierte Zeit wenigstens einen Sinn. Mit so Umgangsformen disqualifizierst du dich leider selbst und wirst sicher nicht erwarten das man sich mit Deiner Meinung näher beschäftigt. Ab einem gewissen Alter findet man das auch nicht mehr cool(kewl?), sondern nur noch peinlich.Deine Signatur "League of Legends nooblike livestream  Fails mit einer Prise Ownage:" paßt voll ins Bild.
> In dem Sinne - Gute Besserung !



Du siehst auch nur das was du sehen willst, oder? Haßpost? was ist denn dein Ausgangspost? Das ist kein Blizzgehate, sondern alles absolut untermauerte Argumente? Sprachgebrauch? Dein Google-Übersetzer-Stil in deinem 2. Satz - große Klasse. Bitte bring mir bei wie ich zu reden habe:



Tzunka schrieb:


> Was ich erwartet habe ? Einen Beitrag von jemanden der mehr Hirn hat als ein Eimer Rindswurst. Macht nix, ich kann warten.
> Nene nur Spaß, bist bestimmt ein ganz Schlauer. Aber das mit dem flamen üben wir lieber noch ein wenig. Eilt nicht, D3 ist ab 16, hast also genug Zeit.



Das ist natürlich besser, und DIE perfekte Umgangsform, mit der du, der sie ja anscheinend perfektioniert hat, dich selbst nicht "disqualifizierst". Schade nur das du nicht diskutieren kannst, sondern dich auf persönliche Flames gegen Personen die nicht deiner Meinung sind beschränkst. Was meine Signatur damit zu tun hat, ist mir schleierhaft. Peinlich ist auch das Alter von Personen zu einer Abwertung als Kiddy zu machen, wenn man selbst noch nicht aus der Trotzphase raus ist und fremde Meinungen zumindest lesen lernt, und in seinem Profil nichtmal das eigene Alter angegeben hat.

Wenn du nur deine eigene Meinung hören willst, schrei ne Wand an, oder schließ ein Mikrofon an deine Anlage zu Hause an, aber bitte halt dich aus Foren fern, deren Sinn du anscheinend absolut nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## Tzunka (12. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie groß? Scheinbar sehr groß. Denn wie im Patch-Blog steht ist dieser für die 4. Augustwoche geplant. Dein 2. Halbsatz ist allerdings clever gewählt, von wegen gesamte Freizeit verbringen, denn Du weißt scheinbar sehr wohl dass Dein gesamter Post OHNE diese Worte keinerlei Relevanz hätte. Also noch weniger als ohnehin.



Natürlich kommt 1.04 demnächst.  Allgemeine Hauptkritik an D3 ist das demotvierende Lootsystem und nicht Kleinigkeiten ob Elite 10% stärker oder schwächer sein sollten und deren Affixe.  Es wird selbstverständlich ein Schwung brauchbarer Legendaries und Setitems geben die dann gegen die Rares die jetzt in den Slots sitzen ausgetauscht werden.
Dies bedeutet zusätzliche Umsätze im AH. Das Argument das man bei D3 nicht auf regelmäßige Patches hoffen darf weil es keine monatlichen Kosten hätte ist also nur teilweise richtig. Man kann sich Vorteile kaufen wie in einem F2P nur das es eben nicht "free"  war. Die Firma wird schon dafür sorgen das sie regelmäßig Einnahmen hat, da ist die Sorge unbegründet. Ich stelle das nur fest, da ja verschiedene auf die nicht vorhandenen Abo gebühren hingewiesen haben.  
Leider gibt es genug Spieler die trotz 3 stelliger Spielzeit in Inferno noch nie ein Setitem oder Lvl60+ Legendary vor die Füße gefallen ist.
Ob an den Dropraten, die letztlich ja für Erfolgserlebnisse sorgen könnten etwas geändert wird kann man natürlich im Moment noch nicht abschließend sagen. 
Tendenziell siehts für Spieler die darauf gehofft haben eher schlecht aus, aber diese können ja noch auf die ausstehenden Beiträge zu MF etc hoffen:

_Lylirra:
Um das klarzustellen: Wir ändern nichts an den Chancen, dass ein Item überhaupt droppt. Wenn wir sagen, dass wir die Chance auf das Droppen magischer Items um den Faktor 4 bei Nicht-Elite-Monstern erhöhen, ist gemeint, dass sie vier mal mehr magische Items droppen sollen. Es ist trotzdem wichtig zu wissen, dass das nur magische und seltene Items betrifft.
Wenn man derzeit beispielsweise 500 Gegenstände von Non-Elite Monstern bekommt, wenn man ein Gebiet leert, werden es nach Patch 1.04 immer noch 500 Items sein. Während man früher vielleicht nur 20 magische und 4 seltene Gegenstände bekam, wird man jetzt eben ca. 80 magische und 16 seltene erhalten._


Profile:
Seit einigen Tagen sind nun Profile sichtbar. Dort kann dann jeder sehen welchen Progress der Spieler hat und wie weit er in der Ausrüstung ist.
Abstellen kann man dies nicht. Nicht selten werden die Meinungen von Forenmitgliedern nun abgwertet weil sie noch schwächere Ausrüstungsstände haben.
Gehen einem die Argumente aus geht man eben auf die persönliche Ebene. Soweit es mir bekannt ist gibt es diese Profile auch in WoW. Hier mag es ein brauchbares Hilfsmittel sein um zu entscheiden wer Raidtauglich ist, Erfahrung für die gestellte Aufgabe hat, kurz gesagt eine Existenzberechtigung geben. 
Warum aber gibt man den Flamern in d3 solche Waffen an die Hand, wo es doch in D3 weniger mit Skill sondern mehr dem Einkaufsverhalten im Ah zu tun hat ?


Blizzard Hack:
2 Monate ist es her das hunderte von Leuten gehackt wurde. Viele beteuerten das sie sich keinen Keylooger eingefangen hätten, in den Foren wurden sie obendrein noch verspottet. Geglaubt hat Ihnen niemand. Blizzard hatte ja ausgeschlossen das jemand an User daten durch das Battle.Net gekommen sein kann. Aus heutiger Sicht wäre man mit so einer schnellen Schuldzuweisung vielleicht vorsichtiger. Im Moment geht Blizzard davon aus das sensible Bankdaten nicht offengelegt wurden, zumindest wird das gesagt.  


In eigener Sache:
Ich habe das Thema eröffnet weil ich es interessant finde zu sehen wie Blizz verschiedene Sachen aussteuert. Natürlich freue ich mich wenn es weitere Meinungen gibt.
Games sind schon seit eingen Jahrzehnten mein Hobby und ich findes es eben spannend wie sich Dinge entwickeln.
Anstrengend finde ich es allerdings wenn mir irgendwelche Motivationen angedichtet werden. Der erste überraschte mich mit meien WoW Abo und Jahrespass den ich gar nicht besitze. Der zweite titulierte mich als Crykiddy weil ich schrieb das Blizz hier schlechte Nachrichten mit der Sandwich Methode veröffentlicht.  
(Nein, lieber Flamer, das ist keine schlechte google Übersetzung. Dieses rhetorische Mittel heißt überlicherweise eben so). Dazu habe ich angeblich einen Forenbann und nach dem Post hier vermutlich noch zu schlechte Spielfortschritt weil ich ja was zu den Profilen geschrieben habe und gehackt wurde ich sowieso..    
Muss man den wirklich alles in Schwarz/Weiß Hater/Fanboy aufgeteilt werden ? 
Kann man nicht über eine Sache diskutieren ohne krampfhaft nach persönlichen Angriffspunkten zu suchen ?
Obwohl ich schon der Meinung bin das Blizzard im Moment grenzwertig unterwegs ist bin ich noch lange kein Blizzard Hater. 
Die Firma kann in einem Jahr schon wider ganz anders aufgestellt sein.
Wenn jemand beispielsweise der Meinung ist das es eben reiner Zufall war in welcher Reihenfolge Blizz die News rausgebracht hat kann es das ja gerne schreiben.
Wer sich für sowas gar nicht interessiert kann auch gerne nichts schreiben und wer ein Feindbild braucht um sich abzureagieren gerne in einen anderen Thread


----------



## Firun (12. August 2012)

So nach dem es weiter oben schon ein wenig zur Sache ging lasst euch folgendes gesagt sein, Bitte beachtet die Netiquette. Die Regeln dienen dem *guten Umgang miteinander,* damit Ihr respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt.


----------



## myadictivo (12. August 2012)

Tzunka schrieb:


> Der zweite titulierte mich als Crykiddy weil ich schrieb das Blizz hier schlechte Nachrichten mit der Sandwich Methode veröffentlicht.
> Wenn jemand beispielsweise der Meinung ist das es eben reiner Zufall war in welcher Reihenfolge Blizz die News rausgebracht hat kann es das ja gerne schreiben.



ich habe dich nicht als crykiddy tituliert, allerdings jammerst du doch wohl über die geplante mf änderung und deren deiner meinung nach negativen auswirkungen auf die community.
vor paar wochen gabs auf d3.net schon newsmeldung aus der hervorging, dass mf überarbeitet wird und es gab wohl auch ansätze inwieweit dies geschehen soll.
über aktuell geplante änderungen weiß ich nichts genaues, nur die meldung aus deinem post, dass gf und mf nicht mehr auf die gruppe wirkt. finde ich soweit ganz in ordnung.
lästiger finde ich eigentlich nur gängige praxis im kampf equip zu wechseln um höhres mf beim kill zu tragen.

inwieweit dies mit dem patch überhaupt noch nötig sein wird, wird sich ja noch zeigen. ich meine heute auf gamestar eine kleine zusammenfassung gelesen zu haben über kommende änderungen, inkl. anpassung der champ stärke sowie buff im gruppenspiel. dementsprechend wird sich das ganze gameplay ja höchstwahrscheinlich eh ändern. insofern braucht man jetzt auch garnicht spekulieren ob irgendwelche leute mit krüppel mf gear in gruppen rumlaufen, nix zum kill beitragen, aber fette beute machen. wird sich ja noch zeigen inwieweit dann der eigene mf-wert da rein spielt (nur noch selbst gekillte monster, anteil an schaden etc..gäbe ja genug möglichkeiten sowas einzurichten).

ich persönlich zocke eh nur mit kollegen und nicht in random gruppen bzw machte meine farmruns alleine.

tja und sandwich-newsmeldung ?! mag sein, dass es kalkuliert war. trotzdem interessiert mich eine hack meldung mehr als irgendwelche news und vorabankündigungen..
immerhin liegen auf dem account persönliche daten, bank und kreditkartendaten und nicht zuletzt auch bnet-guthaben. also warum sollte eine verpackung in 2 positive meldungen die hack-meldung überspielen


----------



## Caps-lock (12. August 2012)

Ich weiß nich was ihr habt .
Alle Änderungen die gemacht werden, finde ich positiv.
1. Abschwächung der Elite, dafür stärkere normale Gegner.
2. die Dropchance für magischen und seltenen Kram wurde erhöht auf Inferno
3. keine unbesiegbaren Diener
4. Überarbeitung der Eliteeigenenschaften
5. Weniger Leben der Gegner in Multiplayerspielen
6. endlich können mein Kumpel der voll auf GF geht und ich der voll auf MF geht zusammen so zocken, dass er nich meinen MF und ich nich seinen GF Bonus ruiniere .


----------



## Tzunka (12. August 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich was ihr habt .
> Alle Änderungen die gemacht werden, finde ich positiv.
> 1. Abschwächung der Elite, dafür stärkere normale Gegner.
> 2. die Dropchance für magischen und seltenen Kram wurde erhöht auf Inferno
> ...




Ob ein Trashmob in Act1+2 nun die angekündigten 5-10% mehr Leben hat werden viele wohl nicht mal bemerken. Ich finde aber auch das es für ein Hack&Slay in die richtige Richtung geht.  Was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt ist jedoch das es noch mehr magischen und raren Schrott geben wird. Statt die Anzahl der items zu erhöhen wäre es imo sinnvoller gewesen die Qualität zu erhöhen. Damit meine ich keine Erhöhung von Zahlen sondern ein intelligenteres Dropsystem. So könnte ein item das schon Stärke draufgewürfelt bekommen hat für INT und Geschicklichkeit gesperrt sein. Das ergäbe dann automatisch bessere Chancen auf Vitalität, Resistenzen und Abenteuerattribute.

In Zukunft wird man also noch häufiger den "Spannungsbalken" bei identifizieren genervt zukucken. An der, für meinen Geschmack viel zu hohen Schrottquote ändert das nicht.
"Jedes" mal wenn der Balken fertig ist ein kleiner Mißerfolg "wieder Schrott". Für mich dürften es viel weniger seltene (!!!) items dafür aber in einer besseren Zusammenstellung sein. Das würde deren Fund auch zum Erfolgserlebnis machen. Zusätzlich  haben zukünftig auch Waffen unterhalb von Lvl 63 eine kleine Chance Dam Werte in Endbereich der 63er zu bekommen. Wer bislang diesen Schrott liegen gelassen hat, soll sie nun auch noch aufheben. Die Chance das eine Lvl63 Waffe brauchbar ist ist nicht allzu hoch, wie hoch wird dann wohl die Chance für die kleineren sein.

_Zitat:
Zu den allgemeinen Verbesserungen, die wir an unserem Gegenstandssystem vornehmen möchten, gehört der Unterschied, ob ein Gegenstand eine Chance hat, nützlich zu sein, oder ob man schon vor dem Identifizieren weiß, dass der Gegenstand nutzlos sein wird.....Um Waffen eine kleine Chance zu geben, haben wir den Schadensgrundwert für alle Waffen der Stufen 61 und 62 erweitert, sodass der Grundschaden nun sogar im Endbereich einer Waffe der Stufe 63 liegen kann._


Motivation entsteht aus Erfolgserlebnissen (oder Annerkennung), das weiß Blizz auch. Deswegen gibt es in WoW zb diese kleinen Marken mit denen man irgendwann eine große Belohnung kaufen kann. Viele kleine Erfolgserlebnisse werden auch nicht nur von Blizzard normalerweise in den Endcontent eingefügt.Das ist kein Geheimnis, das sind Basics.. Ich weiß nicht so richtig was das in D3 soll, ob man das so einfach als Strategie fürs AH abtuen kann wie manche vermuten ?  So richtig Sinn macht das auch nicht oder hat da jemand eine Erklärung dafür ?


----------



## Fremder123 (12. August 2012)

Tzunka schrieb:


> Was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt ist jedoch das es noch mehr magischen und raren Schrott geben wird.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzbeast (12. August 2012)

Wenn ich persönlich wählen dürfte zwischen mehr magische / rare Drops oder aber deutlich weniger, die aber dafür besser, würde ich mich für die erste Variante entscheiden. Denn für mich ist dieses "Glücksspiel" unterhaltsam. ich freue mich um so mehr wenn nach dem 100. Gegenstand ein guter dabei ist. Wenn ich aber stattdessen in der Zeit in der ich bisher sagen wir mal 100 Drops hatte nur noch 1 (der dafür aber gut) wäre meine Motivation deutlich niedriger weiterhin zu farmen. Ausserdem bessern die Teile doch meine Kasse auf und dafür kann ich irgendwann dann einen guten (ok vielleicht keinen sehr guten, aber man muss ja nicht alles haben) Gegenstand im Gold- AH kaufen.

Zu dem Echgeldaktionshaus: Wenn ich wiederum wählen dürfte zwischen: 
1. monatliche Abogebühren Zahlen
2. einem F2P Modell mit Shop (wo übrigens dann 100% des Geldes das Spieler bereit sind zu zahlen an Blizz gehen)
3. oder aber einem Echtgeld -AH (wo nur ein kleiner Teil des Geldes das Spieler bereit sind zu zahlen an Blizz geht)

dann würde ich mich für 3. entscheiden. Vor allem da es einen Itemhandel gegen echtes Geld so oder so geben würde. Und dann doch lieber kontrolliert ohne große Möglichkeit übers Ohr gehauen zu werden.

Die Änderung mit dem MF in COOP spielen finde ich gut. Ich persönlich denke Du liegst mit deiner Vermutung in dem Augangspost falsch. Denn Blizz ändert das ja weil sie gesehen haben das die Leute eher Solo spielen. Ich denke das Blizz einen Überblick hat, wer wieviel Solo spielt. Und da diese Änderung dazu dienen soll mehr Spieler zu COOP spielen zu bewegen, denke ich einfach mal das atm viele Spieler mit hohen MF Solo spielen da sie Ihren MF nicht aufteilen / reduziert bekommen wollen. Und wenn diese Spieler zur Zeit Solo spielen, werden sie genügend DMG / HP und Ressi auf Ihrem gear haben, sonst könnten sie nicht solo farmen. Daher sehe ich diese Ändeerung positiv.


Bei allem was Ihr bemängelt solltet Ihr immer mal überlegen, was wäre denn eine Alternative und Ihre Konsequenzen!


----------



## skyline930 (12. August 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich habe dich nicht als crykiddy tituliert, allerdings jammerst du doch wohl über die geplante mf änderung und deren deiner meinung nach negativen auswirkungen auf die community.



Er meint mich, ich habe ihn so "tituliert" (eine hocheloquente Ausdrucksweise mein lieber Tzunko, vorzüglich), weil für mich sein erster Post in seinem ersten Thread einfach nur nach "mimimi, Blizzard macht Änderungen die ich nicht mag, scheiß Blizzard" geklungen hat, und einfach keine Argumente hat. Kurz gesagt: Inhaltlich genauso gehalten wie jeder andere der geschätzt 13 Milliarden Hassposts, nur das er erst in seinem 2. Post ins beleidigen übergegangen ist.




> Was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt ist jedoch das es noch mehr magischen und raren Schrott geben wird. Statt die Anzahl der items zu erhöhen wäre es imo sinnvoller gewesen die Qualität zu erhöhen. Damit meine ich keine Erhöhung von Zahlen sondern ein intelligenteres Dropsystem. So könnte ein item das schon Stärke draufgewürfelt bekommen hat für INT und Geschicklichkeit gesperrt sein. Das ergäbe dann automatisch bessere Chancen auf Vitalität, Resistenzen und Abenteuerattribute.



Mehr Items bedeutet automatisch eine höhere Chance auf etwas nützliches. Dein intelligentes Lootsystem ist prinzipiell zwar eine gute Idee, wäre aber in D3, was nunmal auf AH-Handel abzielt fehl am Platze. Wenn die anderen Hauptattribute gesperrt sind, bedeutet es es sind mehr "Statpunkte" frei, die in mehr des ersten Haupstats und der sekundären Stats umgewandelt werden.*** Dies hätte wiederrum zur Folge das jeder Imbaitems bekommen würde, vielleicht nicht direkt die "BiS"-Sachen, aber man hätte zu schnell zu gutes Gear, und nur eine winzige Lücke zwischen aktuellem Gear und dem "BiS"-Gear. Da finde ich die Erhöhung der Droprates doch besser, da man oft noch immer denken wird, ach mist - wieder nix, aber durch die größere Menge an Items wird es hoffentlich nicht mehr so frustrierend, das man sein volles Inventar nach mehreren Stunden farmen doch nur beim Schmied/Vendor leert, da man einfach mehr haben wird. Auch sollte sich das positiv auf das Crafting beim Schmied auswirken, da mehr Items zum umwandeln in Mats sind.



> In Zukunft wird man also noch häufiger den "Spannungsbalken" bei identifizieren genervt zukucken. An der, für meinen Geschmack viel zu hohen Schrottquote ändert das nicht.
> "Jedes" mal wenn der Balken fertig ist ein kleiner Mißerfolg "wieder Schrott". Für mich dürften es viel weniger seltene (!!!) items dafür aber in einer besseren Zusammenstellung sein. Das würde deren Fund auch zum Erfolgserlebnis machen. Zusätzlich haben zukünftig auch Waffen unterhalb von Lvl 63 eine kleine Chance Dam Werte in Endbereich der 63er zu bekommen. Wer bislang diesen Schrott liegen gelassen hat, soll sie nun auch noch aufheben. Die Chance das eine Lvl63 Waffe brauchbar ist ist nicht allzu hoch, wie hoch wird dann wohl die Chance für die kleineren sein.



Ich denke Blizzard will die Mats für den Schmied und möglichst viele Items im AH haben, weswegen sie sich auch für die Alternative mehr Drops entschieden haben. Wie gesagt, das intelligente Itemsystem würde nicht funktionieren. Auch ist die Chance für eine Waffe nützliche Stats zu haben unabhängig vom Itemlevel der Waffe, der Itemlevel bestimmt nur die maximale Stärke. (s.u.)



> _Zitat:
> Zu den allgemeinen Verbesserungen, die wir an unserem Gegenstandssystem vornehmen möchten, gehört der Unterschied, ob ein Gegenstand eine Chance hat, nützlich zu sein, oder ob man schon vor dem Identifizieren weiß, dass der Gegenstand nutzlos sein wird.....Um Waffen eine kleine Chance zu geben, haben wir den Schadensgrundwert für alle Waffen der Stufen 61 und 62 erweitert, sodass der Grundschaden nun sogar im Endbereich einer Waffe der Stufe 63 liegen kann._



Ist doch auch ein guter Schritt für den Spieler. Abgesehen davon das man mehr magische Drops bekommt, hast du nun auch die Chance das 61/62er Waffen gleichwertig mit 63er Waffen sind, was im Endeffekt doch auch darauf rausläuft das du eine höhere Dropchance auf ein Item hast, welches dir nützlich ist. Gerade bei Waffen, die das wichtigste Item für +DPS sind.



> Motivation entsteht aus Erfolgserlebnissen (oder Annerkennung), das weiß Blizz auch. Deswegen gibt es in WoW zb diese kleinen Marken mit denen man irgendwann eine große Belohnung kaufen kann. Viele kleine Erfolgserlebnisse werden auch nicht nur von Blizzard normalerweise in den Endcontent eingefügt.Das ist kein Geheimnis, das sind Basics.. Ich weiß nicht so richtig was das in D3 soll, ob man das so einfach als Strategie fürs AH abtuen kann wie manche vermuten ? So richtig Sinn macht das auch nicht oder hat da jemand eine Erklärung dafür ?



Ich denke jeder muss sich seine Motivation selbst finden. D3 sagt dir nicht was du tun sollst. Ob man es als Wirtschaftssimulation spielt, Inferno selffound/ohne MF/ohne AH/ohne RMAH/nackt nur mit Waffe/hardcore/beliebige Kombinationen durchspielen will, Achievements will, einfach nur spielt, oder was auch immer treibt. Als (etwas hinkendes) Beispiel sieh dir die "Pros" ala Athene oder Kungen oder Kripparian an. Wär mal twitch.tv-Streams guckt, hat in ca. dem ersten Monat nach release gesehen, das die so ziemlich rund um die Uhr Diablo gestreamt haben. Dabei war auch alles mögliche von meinen obigen Vorschlägen dabei. Das die jetzt nicht mehr so oft D3 streamen liegt denke ich einfach daran das die in diesem Monat so ziemlich alles gesehen haben. Durch Fan-Spenden und extrem langes Zocken hatten sie sehr schnell alles gesehen und alles clear. Ich behaupte, es sind nichtmal 10% der Spieler die Inferno clear haben. Wir sind uns wohl einig das das höchstmögliche was du erreichen kannst Hardcore Prime Evil ist. (Diablo auf hc) Laut DiabloProgress haben das in der ganzen Welt 102 Personen erreicht. Und ich denke das ist eine Zahl die man erstmal verdauen muss. Ich denke Diablo3 hat sehr wohl einige "Milestones" die man sich als Ziel setzen kann, ob man das jedoch will ist eine andere Frage. Und falls man nicht will, dann lässt man es einfach.

*** Wer es nicht weiß - Das Generieren von Items in D3 funktioniert (afaik) folgendermaßen:
Ein Blaues/Gelbes Item das gedroppt wird hat ein weißes Item als Basis, und eine bestimmte Anzahl von freien Statpunkten.
Es gibt viele, viele, viele Itemaffixe, wie beispielsweise +50 Stärke, +7% IAS, oder auch kombiniert wie 40 Int + 30 Vita. Diese Affixe haben jew. einen Wert von X Statpunkten.
Auf das weiße Basisitem werden nun per Zufallsprinzip diese Affixe gewürfelt, bis keine Statpunkte mehr übrig sind, und heraus kommt das gelbe Item. (diese Verteilung geschieht übrigens beim Drop des Items, d.h. ein Item um genau 13:37:123, während man in Baströckchen um seinen PC einen Indianer-Regentanz macht, zu identifizieren bringt nichts. Die einzige Möglichkeit Loot zu verändern ist MF, welches die Chance erhöht das sich beim Drop ein Item in ein höherstufiges verwandelt.)


----------



## Tzunka (13. August 2012)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Wenn ich persönlich wählen dürfte zwischen mehr magische / rare Drops oder aber deutlich weniger, die aber dafür besser, würde ich mich für die erste Variante entscheiden. Denn für mich ist dieses "Glücksspiel" unterhaltsam. ich freue mich um so mehr wenn nach dem 100. Gegenstand ein guter dabei ist. Wenn ich aber stattdessen in der Zeit in der ich bisher sagen wir mal 100 Drops hatte nur noch 1 (der dafür aber gut) wäre meine Motivation deutlich niedriger weiterhin zu farmen. Ausserdem bessern die Teile doch meine Kasse auf und dafür kann ich irgendwann dann einen guten (ok vielleicht keinen sehr guten, aber man muss ja nicht alles haben) Gegenstand im Gold- AH kaufen.
> 
> Zu dem Echgeldaktionshaus: Wenn ich wiederum wählen dürfte zwischen:
> 1. monatliche Abogebühren Zahlen
> ...




Das du es magst viele wertlose Drops zu bekommen und darunter dann sehr selten was brauchbares zu identifizieren wundert mich schon. Offensichtlich ist es doch Geschmackssache. Das der dabei entstehende Müll die Kasse aufbessert ist zumindest bei mir nicht so. In der Zeit in der ich in die Stadt teleportiere, 20 items identifiziere und durchsehe habe ich ähnlich viel Gold aufgehoben. Zumindest gefühlt ist das so. Aber das sollte ich vielleicht dann doch mal genauer austesten da die Zeit bei langweiligen Tätigkeiten doch recht langsam vergeht. Ich farme allerdings auch mit MF/GF Gear und da liegen dann auch öfter mal Goldpäckchen über 2k rum. Der Wächter in Akt1 hat eben alleine 3 päckchen mit insgesamt 6K geworfen. Muss mal genauer darauf achten.  


Zu den laufenden Einnahmen von Blizzard durchs AH:
*Grundsätzlich bin ich gerne bereit für ein Spiel das mit fortlaufend Spaß macht auch fortlaufend zu bezahlen*. Solange ein Spiel gut betreut wird ist es mir auch nicht so wichtig in welcher Form ich das tue. Das EG-AH sehe ich ähnlich wie du. Ebay Handel gibts eigentlich in jedem Spiel, dort eben mit gewissen Risiken. Das direkt zu lösen ist theoretisch erst mal eine gute Sache. Praktisch siehts denoch anders aus. Warum:

Es gab bereits 4 Wochen bevor das Eg-AH auch den Goldverkauf zugelassen hat einen Thread der darauf hinwies das die *Einstellungsmöglichkeiten  mit 0,25 Euro / 100k Gold* die falsche Dimenson haben. Beispiele wurden aufgezeigt wie schnell der Goldpreis bei Ebay seit Release gefallen ist. Es wurde vor den Folgen gewarnt die es mit sich bringt.
Blizzard hat den Thread einfach beiläufig geschlossen mit dem Hinweis das es einen Thraed über Preisfindung gäbe (Einer indem sich Leute darüber beschweren das Dinge 100 Mio kosten).Klingt harmlos, aber welche Auswirkung hat es:

1 Mio Gold im EG-AH kosten mindestens 2,50 Euro weil man nicht weniger einstellen kann, bei Ebay ca 0,50 Euro also nur ein fünftel.
- Goldverkäufer spamen den Chat mit 6 Zeilern zu. 
- Jeder der im Ah Gold kauft weiß das er eigentlich zu einem Wucherpreis kauft und tut das nur weil er Angst vor Betrug oder Ban hat.
- Verkaufer von Gold werden ihr Gold über das EG-Ah nur sehr selten los. Ich gönne Blizz die 15-28% Service Provision. Ernsthaft. 
Soweit mal die offensichtlichen Nachteile.

Was passiert aber weiter:
Die Goldverkäufer kaufen mit den Mio die sie nicht loswerden, wertvolle items aus dem Gold AH und setzen sie ins EG-AH. Wie sich dies auf die Preise der Topitems auswirkt ist, glaube ich, bekannt.

*Warum also läßt Blizzard nicht zu das sich der Goldpreis im EG-AH von alleine findet* und sich dann in dem Bereich von Ebay einpendelt ?
Das würde doch offensichtlich sofort Goldspamer überflüssig machen und Spieler die sich eigentlich an die "Eula" halten wollen nicht in Versuchung bringen.
Spieler die sich Gold Im EG-AG kaufen bringen Umsatz, zudem werden sie das Gold deswegen kaufen weil sie es im Gold-AH ausgeben wollen. 15% Goldsink, Prima. 
Blizzard würde sich Arbeitszeit ersparen, Goldkäufer zu ermahnen usw. *Also warum macht Blizzard es nicht ?*

Die Antwort kann eigentlich nur so lauten: Blizzard weiß das durch Botter so unglaublich viel Gold im Spiel ist das der Preis in Eg-AH sofort ins Bodenlose fallen würde weil der *tatsächliche Gegenwert schon lange nahe Null* ist. Damit das ganze System nicht zusammenbricht schreibt man wie ein Diktator einer Bananenrepublik eine festen Umtauschkurs vor und stellt den sonstigen Handel unter Strafe. Leider funktioniert es nicht wie in d2. Auch dort war das Gold völlig wertlos. Hier kann man das nicht zulassen da man eine Währung für das AH benötig. An der Stelle wäre ich sehr neugierig zu erfahren ob jemand eine andere Erklärung hat.
Ansonsten muß man schon die Frage stellen wie ein seriöses Unternehmen unter diesen Vorzeichen weiterhin das Echtgeld AH laufen lassen kann.

Wenn wir als Laien schon an Listen kommen in denen man in Profilen leicht erkennen kann das es sich voraussichtlich um einen Botter ACC handelt, wieso tut sich Blizz damit so schwer das in den Griff zu bekommen ? Offensichtlich funkioniert der Warden nicht, vermutlich ist es auch unmöglich bei tausenden von Hackern programmtechnisch alle Möglichkeiten vorherzusehen und man rennt ständig den Hackern hinterher. Das alles ist nicht neu und Blizzard muss das schon lange bekannt sein. Ich persönlich halte es unter solchen Rahmenbedingungen für grenzwertig ein Euro Auktionshaus zu betreiben solange man die "Falschgelddrucker" nicht im Griff hat. Insbesondere deswegen weil man es mit den 0,25/100k zu verschleiern versucht.


----------



## Wizzbeast (13. August 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wie viele Leute tatsächlich Gold kaufen, egal ob im AH oder bei Ebay. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie groß prozentual gesehen der Anteil an Gold und dem rest im Echtgeld Ah ist, ob das mit dem Goldpreis dann wirklich so ins gewicht fällt.

Und hat sich Blizz denn schon mal dazu geäußert? Gibt es Blueposts dazu mit Begründungen warum sie am Mindestpreis bei Gold festhalten? Bzw gibt es Leute die dieses Thema schon mal im offiziellen Forum angesprochen haben?


----------



## Tzunka (14. August 2012)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie viele Leute tatsächlich Gold kaufen, egal ob im AH oder bei Ebay. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie groß prozentual gesehen der Anteil an Gold und dem rest im Echtgeld Ah ist, ob das mit dem Goldpreis dann wirklich so ins gewicht fällt.
> 
> Und hat sich Blizz denn schon mal dazu geäußert? Gibt es Blueposts dazu mit Begründungen warum sie am Mindestpreis bei Gold festhalten? Bzw gibt es Leute die dieses Thema schon mal im offiziellen Forum angesprochen haben?



Es gab threads in offiziellen Forum. Etwa 1-2 jede Woche in der Leute darauf hinweisen das ihr Gold nicht verkauft wurde, trotz Mindestpreis. Auch der Hinweis auf die Goldspamer die zum Bruchteil anbieten. Das Gold bei Ebay verkauft wird kann man leicht feststellen da die abgelaufenen Aktionen ja zu sehen sind.
Blizzard hat zumindest im deutschen Forum noch nie auf so einen Thread geantwortet. Das alleine ist aber kein Beweis da die meisten Themen nicht beantwortet werden.

Es gab vor Anfang letzer Woche eine Phase von fast 4 Wochen in dem es bis auf Forumermahnungen und 1-2 Übersetzungen überhaupt keine Blueposts gab. Und das nicht nur in Deutschland. Wie bereits weiter oben beschrieben hat sich das nun schlagartig verändert.

Mit jedem Tag mit dem der Realease von GW2 näher kommt wird das gezündete Informations-Feuerwerk größer werden. Natürlich wird das nichts daran ändert das GW2 willige das Spiel spielen werden. Es reicht völlig wenn man ihr Interesse nicht völlig verliert und sie nach dem ersten Hype wieder mal vorbeischauen.

Wenn man sich überlegt wie D3 vor dem Release von der Presse hochgejubelt wurde kommt einem der GW2 Hype auch grade sehr bekannt vor.
Wer im Moment was negatives über GW2 sagen will müßte schon sehr mutig sein, da herrscht schon ein gewisser Realitätsverlust.
Viele loben zb das tolle System das man je nach Waffe verschiedene Fähigkeiten hat. Allerdings sind die Anzahl der benutzbaren Waffen und die Anzahl der Fähigkeiten/Waffe sehr übersichtlich. Das Spiel hat genauso rund 20 Fähigkeiten die sich teilweise in Wirkungsweise untereinander ähneln wie WoW,Rift,Hdro... Ob der zu drückende Zusatzknopf für den Waffenwechsel so innovativ und Spaßfördernd ist wird man dann sehen . Toll wäre es schon die Ereignisse die man so im Vorbeigehen mitspielen kann für Dauermotivation sorgen würden. Aber, wie gesagt, das gabs auch bei Rift und schon nach wenigen Wochen hat sich selbst für die großen Gebietsereignisse kaum noch jemand interessiert. Bleibt zu hoffen das GW2 das besser macht, vorerst darf man erst mal gespannt sein was sich Arena Net für den Endcontent überlegt hat.


----------



## RedShirt (14. August 2012)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie viele Leute tatsächlich Gold kaufen, egal ob im AH oder bei Ebay. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie (...)



mich würde eher interessieren, wieviele Spieler legal Gold *ver*kaufen würden =)




Tzunka schrieb:


> Mit jedem Tag mit dem der Realease von GW2 näher kommt wird das gezündete Informations-Feuerwerk größer werden. Natürlich wird das nichts daran ändert das GW2 willige das Spiel spielen werden. Es reicht völlig wenn man ihr Interesse nicht völlig verliert und sie nach dem ersten Hype wieder mal vorbeischauen.



Ich bin mal bös: es geht garnet um andere Spiele, es geht darum, Abozahler bis MoP noch bei der Stange zu halten, und sie nicht ohne Infos verhungern zu lassen  daher auch die Riesenbetawelle, und so weiter.
Daher sieht man auch so viele Posts von Blauen, auch GC ist wieder fast täglich mit Beiträgen dabei.
Glaub GW2 bewertet Blizz wie SW-Tor, Aoc,Lotro usw: ein Konkurrent, mehr nicht. Abwarten + Manatee trinken.


----------



## Tzunka (14. August 2012)

Klar gehst um Release von MoP und deren Potentielle Kunden. 
Würde mich wundern wenn TL seinen Ankündigung "Ende Sommer" beibehält.
Wird eher die übliche 4 Wochenfrist nach nem großen Titel, also Ende Oktober. 
Doppelt gut für Blizz genau dann den richtigen Spielstart von D3 vom Stapel zu lassen. Würde wetten das um den Realease von Tl2 Blizz mit dem PvP Patch 1.1 torpediert 
Sehr spannend...


----------



## myadictivo (15. August 2012)

torchlight ist so ne sache. bin zwar auch interessiert daran, allerdings hatte ich mit teil 1 schon wenig spass und sah es nur mal so als kleinen snack zwischendurch an. dafür fehlten mir zuviele features. die sollen jetzt zwar in tl2 enthalten sein. aber mal sehen  eventuel kauf ichs zu release oder halt irgendwann mal wieder in einem steam deal für <5 euro.
path of exile war irgendwie auch nicht wirklich spannend zu spielen während der open beta. im chat wurd zwar viel über d3 gelabert, aber länger als ne stunde konnt ich mir das geclicke nicht geben. skillbaum und co sah zwar lecker aus, aber mal abwarten.

gw2 interessiert mich jetzt irgendwie auch nicht wirklich die bohne, habe aber auch gw1 nicht gespielt.eventuell mal antesten wenns gäste-zugänge gibt. aber da finde ich aktuell sogar tera interessanter. leider ist meine inet leitung zu schwach um mir 25gb client zu ziehen, deshalb sind meine 7 tage probe zocken ungenutzt abgelaufen.

mein wow account ist derweil reaktiviert worden mit einer rolle der auferstehung. werd bis zum release vll noch einen twink auf 85 bringen und zum release mit kumpel eventuell halt 1-2 chars meiner 85er auf 90 spielen. da ich kein hardcore wow zocker bin, wirds dabei bleiben und spätestens nach 2-3 monaten wird das abo wieder auslaufen.

die ankündigungen für d3 hören sich auf dem papier gut an. das taten die alten änderungen jedoch auch. bleibt abzuwarten inwieweit es mich wirklich motivieren kann "abzusuchten".
derweil wird ja auch fleissig über dupes diskutiert, die anhand von armor links ja "bewiesen" sein sollen 
schaun wir mal wo die reise hinführt.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. August 2012)

Seiten wie amazon oder gamesload listen Torchlight 2 für den 30.10.2012. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass amazon bis neulich noch den 28.08. angab, scheint Ende Oktober jetzt offiziell zu sein. Patch 1.0.4 kommt Ende August, GW 2 ebenso. MoP released am 25.09., so dass man jeweils einen Monat Zeit zum probieren hätte, so man denn alles mal anzocken will. Gar nicht so übel.


----------



## DerTingel (15. August 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Das GW2 große Konkurrenz für WoW ist halte ich auch mal für ein Gerücht....



Das von Spielern wie dir immer und immer wieder befeuert wird. Genauso konkurriert natürlich auch ein Motorradhersteller mit der Deutschen Bahn, denn es kann natürlich nicht sein, dass jemand eine Monatskarte besitzt um zur Arbeit zu kommen, nebenbei aber noch ein Motorrad hat, mit dem er zum Spaß durch die Gegend fährt! 
Was so Leute wie du einfach nicht verstehen wollen, weil sie ihre Blizz-Fan-Scheuklappen nicht abnehmen können, dass GW2 garnicht das Ziel hat irgendwelchen Abo-Spielen ihre Kunden abzuwerben. Ich kenne viele Leute, die ein Abo-MMO zocken, und nebenbei noch andere Spiele, für die man eben keine Monatsgebühren zahlen muss.
Wohingegen ich lediglich eine Person kenne, die 2 Abo-Spiele gleichzeitig spielt...und eins davon ist Eve.



Tzunka schrieb:


> Wer im Moment was negatives über GW2 sagen will müßte schon sehr mutig sein, da herrscht schon ein gewisser Realitätsverlust.
> Viele loben zb das tolle System das man je nach Waffe verschiedene Fähigkeiten hat. Allerdings sind die Anzahl der benutzbaren Waffen und die Anzahl der Fähigkeiten/Waffe sehr übersichtlich. Das Spiel hat genauso rund 20 Fähigkeiten die sich teilweise in Wirkungsweise untereinander ähneln wie WoW,Rift,Hdro... Ob der zu drückende Zusatzknopf für den Waffenwechsel so innovativ und Spaßfördernd ist wird man dann sehen . Toll wäre es schon die Ereignisse die man so im Vorbeigehen mitspielen kann für Dauermotivation sorgen würden. Aber, wie gesagt, das gabs auch bei Rift und schon nach wenigen Wochen hat sich selbst für die großen Gebietsereignisse kaum noch jemand interessiert.



Und noch einer der wenig bis keine Ahnung von GW2 hat...aber ich kläre gerne auf. 
Die Gesamtzahl der Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Klassen (wobei die eigentlich uninteressant ist, da sie nichts über die vielen möglichen Skillungen aussagt):
Dieb (84)
 Elementarmagier (114)
 Ingenieur (133)
 Krieger (103)
 Mesmer (85)
 Nekromant (91)
 Wächter (99)
 Waldläufer (81)

Jede Klasse besitzt 20 Utility Skills, von denen man sich 3 aussuchen darf. Zudem kommt jede Klasse auf 3 Heilfertigkeiten, von denen man sich eine aussuchen darf. Dazu besitzt jede Klasse 3 Elite Fertigkeiten, aus denen man sich ebenfalls eine aussuchen darf. 
Alleine damit besitzt man schon mehr Kombinationsmöglichkeiten für seine Skills als jedes andere MMO (wenn man mal von GW1 absieht!). Und in dieser Aufzählung ist nichtmal die jeweilige Klassenmechanik vorhanden, welche ebenfalls die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten und die Variabilität der einzelnen Klassen deutlich erhöht.
Aber damit ist ja noch nichtmal Ende im Gelände...es kommen noch die Traits dazu, Eigenschaften, welche zusätzliche Effekte für Fahigkeiten, passive Buffs bei gewissen Aktionen etc. hinzufügen. 
Und nichtmal damit ist die Sache abgeschlossen, denn durch Runen und Sigils kann man seiner Rüstung und seinen Waffen speziell auf die jeweilige Skillung passende Eigenschaften geben, z.B. ein AE-Stun beim Waffenwechsel im Kampf, oder eine 100%ige Crit-Chance für den nächsten Angriff nach einem Waffenwechsel etc. pp. 
Um die Sache abzurunden, gibt es noch den Waffenwechsel als feature bei 7 von 8 Klassen, was zusätzlich die flexibilität im Kampf erhöht. So ist man z.B. als Nahkämpfer nichtmehr an den Nahkampf gebunden, sondern kann auch auf Distanz Aufgaben erledigen....wenn es denn möchte. Man kann natürlich auch rein auf den Nahkampf setzen, erhält dann dadurch mehr Vorteile im Nahkampf, aber ist gegen dauerkitende Klassen relativ chancenlos.
Das Highlight schlechthin ist aber, dass ich diese Traits und Fähigkeiten jederzeit problemlos ändern kann (ausser im laufenden PvP-Match). 

In anderen MMO´s hat man 3-4 Skillbäume, und damit dann auch 3-4 verschieden Skillbars, was doch schon sehr wenig ist im Vergleich zu GW. In manchen MMO´s besitzt man die Möglichkeit eines Dualspec, was aber im Vergleich zu GW ebenfalls schwach ist, denn für alle anderen Änderungen muss man in den meisten Spielen zum Ausbilder.

Und nun klär du mich bitte mal auf, welches MMO ähnliche viele Möglichkeiten bietet, und warum das System von GW2 nicht innovativ sein soll.

Und dass du die Events in GW2 mit den Rissen aus Rift vergleichst, zeigt weiterhin mehr als deutlich deine Ahnungslosigkeit. Denn anders als in Rift, sind diese Events eben nicht damit beendet, wenn man z.B. die Angreifer abgewehrt hat oder eben nicht. Als einfachstes Beispiel, der Angriff wurde abgewehrt, als nächstes Event kann man die fliehenden Angreifer verfolgen und die gegnerische Basis plündern. Schafft man das Event nicht, ist dieser Reisepunkt nichtmehr verfügbar, und muss zunächst zurückerobert werden. In späteren Gebieten hat dann ein verpatztes Event Auswirkungen auf das gesamte Gebiet, sprich man bekommt irgendwelche Debuffs, regelmäßig Schaden, stärkere Gegner, random CC-Effekte oder ähnliches.

Und nun klär du mich mal bitte auf, ob sowas mittlerweile auch bei Rift eingeführt wurde.



Tzunka schrieb:


> vorerst darf man erst mal gespannt sein was sich Arena Net für den Endcontent überlegt hat.



Diese Aussage steht stellvertretend für etliche Spieler anderer MMO´s. Der gesamte Endcontent von GW2 ist schon bekannt...man muss nur die Aussagen der Entwickler lesen und auch so akzeptieren. Es wird z.B. keine Raids geben, die man besuchen muss bis der nächste Contentpatch kommt, um dann mit der erspielten Ausrüstung den nächsten Raid monatelang zu farmen für die Ausrüstung, die man für den nächsten Raid braucht...........könnte man ewig so weiter führen!
Das Endgame beginnt in GW2 schon mit Lvl 1. Wenn dir das Spiel bis Level 80 keinen Spaß macht, wird es dir auch mit Lvl 80 keinen Spaß machen. Es wird regelmäßig neue Events geben, welche das jeweilige Gebiet halt wieder Spielenswert macht. 
Zudem habe ich in nem anderen Thread schonmal geschrieben, dass es durch das Herabstufen keine Contententwertung durch gewisse Items oder eben das erreichte Level vorhanden ist. Das Startgebiet bietet auch mit Lvl 80 keine One-Hit-Gegner. 
Und anders als in den meisten anderen MMO´s habe ich auch noch einen Nutzen, Spaß und Herausforderung, wenn ich mit Lvl 80 einem Twink im Startgebiet helfe. In anderen Spielen bringt mir der läppische Loot nichts, ich erhalte keine EP, und die Gegner kippen schon im Vorbeilaufen um. In GW2 erhalte ich Erfahrung und Loot, meinem wirklichen Level entsprechend.

Sicherlich wird es etliche Spieler geben, die sich nach einem Monat im Forum auslassen, dass man doch nichtsmehr zu tun hätte, dass das Spiel ja mist sei etc...man kennt es ja. Nur gibt es eben 2 Dinge, die man solchen Leuten entgegen halten kann:
1. Es kostet dich nichts monatlich, sprich wenn einem das Spiel ansich zusagt, aber halt der Content ausgelutscht ist, hält man sich einfach auf dem Laufenden und schaut sich jedes Event kostenlos an, um das Spiel bis zum nächsten Event wieder zur Seite zu legen. 
2. Es war vorher alles bekannt (Storyrelevante Dinge ausgespart natürlich), es gab keine Versprechungen, dass man noch x Raids einbaut, welche einen über Monate hinweg bei Laune halten. Also beschwert sich die Person dann über seine eigene ( nennen wir es) Faulheit sich vorher über das Spiel zu informieren. 

Nun aber wieder genug OffTopic meinerseits.

Zum Thema.
Sicherlich magst du zumindest in Teilen Recht haben, aber das Firmen Geld verdienen wollen ist nunmal nichts neues! Das ist bei Blizzard so, das ist bei ANet so etc.
Und dass Informationen und die Art und Weise ihrer Veröffentlichungen meist strategisch geschieht, ist glaub ich nahezu so alt wie die Menschheit an sich.
Also warum beschwert man sich jetzt drüber?


----------



## Tzunka (15. August 2012)

Nur kurz zwischendurch: Informationen über die geplanten Änderungen an legendären Gegenständen sind im d3 Forum veröffentlich.
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/blog/5629421/Verbesserungen_an_legend%C3%A4ren_Gegenst%C3%A4nden-15_08_2012


----------



## Fremder123 (15. August 2012)

DerTingel schrieb:


> Und noch einer der wenig bis keine Ahnung von GW2 hat...aber ich kläre gerne auf.
> Die Gesamtzahl der Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Klassen (wobei die eigentlich uninteressant ist, da sie nichts über die vielen möglichen Skillungen aussagt):
> Dieb (84)
> Elementarmagier (114)
> ...


Donkey Kong Country wurde seinerzeit auch mit "über 100 Leveln" beworben. Nachher stellte sich heraus dass da auch sämtliche kleinen Bonusräume mit einbezogen waren. Aber große Zahlen klingen immer werbewirksam.



Tzunka schrieb:


> Nur kurz zwischendurch: Informationen über die geplanten Änderungen an legendären Gegenständen sind im d3 Forum veröffentlich.
> http://eu.battle.net...nden-15_08_2012


Na das klingt doch schon mal gar nicht übel. Wo hab ich gleich mein MF-Gear verlegt?


----------



## Tzunka (15. August 2012)

Ich hatte mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Mit "20" meinte ich die Waffenfertigkeiten von denen man  eben ein paar per Waffenwechsel switchen kann. Auch das ist nur grob hingeschreiben und nicht exakt, zb fehlen die Unterwasserfähigkeiten.
Würde man alle Fähigkeiten aus den diversen Skillbäumen meinen käme man auch in anderen Spielen auf andere Zahlen. Ich schreib das nur mal schnell rein bevor nun eine hitzige Diskussion über die Anzahl Fähigkeiten entsteht.


----------



## myadictivo (15. August 2012)

Tzunka schrieb:


> Nur kurz zwischendurch: Informationen über die geplanten Änderungen an legendären Gegenständen sind im d3 Forum veröffentlich.
> http://eu.battle.net...nden-15_08_2012



hört sich nett an. hoffentlich ändert sich auch was an der "farmbarkeit". bisher ist meine legendär ausbeute einfach zu gering und die wenigen die ich gefunden hatte waren meist auch nutzlos.
aber sieht schonmal gut aus.


----------



## Tzunka (15. August 2012)

DerTingel schrieb:


> Und noch einer der wenig bis keine Ahnung von GW2 hat...aber ich kläre gerne auf.
> 
> 
> Und dass du die Events in GW2 mit den Rissen aus Rift vergleichst, zeigt weiterhin mehr als deutlich deine Ahnungslosigkeit. Denn anders als in Rift, sind diese Events eben nicht damit beendet, wenn man z.B. die Angreifer abgewehrt hat oder eben nicht.
> ...



Erst mal danke das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast alles zu schreiben !
Offensichtlich hast du dich auch schon sehr intensiv mit GW2 beschäftigt. Ohne Frage hast du den tieferen Einblick.

Allerdings sieht man auch das was ich angekündigt hatte: 
Das man sehr mutig sein muss GW2 zu kritisieren und ein gewisser Realitätsverlust unter den Fans. 
Vieles was einem hier als Innovation "verkauft" wird ist nicht grade neu. Rüstungsverstärung, Verzauberung, bei GW2 heißt es eben "Rune".
Das heißt nicht das es schlecht ist und auch nicht das alles neu erfunden werden muss. Aber es ist keine Innovation.

Auch das weglassen von Raids und itemspirale ist nun nicht unbedingt etwas was ich als Innovation ansehen würde. 
Böse gesagt ist es eine Kapitulation vor dem Problemen die es mit sich bringt wenn man mit der Sprale anfängt.
Ich bin schon gespannt wie es sich nach ein paar Monaten auf dem Endlvl anfühlt. 

Natürlich gibt es Innovationen. In Hdro gab es meines wissens das erste mal ein Buch der Taten, also ein größer angelegtes Achievementsystem,
Rift eben mit seinen Gebieteevents mit Gruppenbeitritt oder Kleinigkeiten wie Flächenplündern. PvP Content mit Burgen Eroberung sah man bei Warhammer online, zumindest wenn es einen nicht rausgelaagt hat .Die Anbieter schauen alle von einander ab und übernehmen das was sie gebrauchen können in ihre Spiele. Warum auch nicht, kann ich doch als Kunde froh sein. Ich bin froh das es in GW2 ein AH gibt, auch wenn (glaube ich) das erste AH in WoW aufgetaucht ist. Was die Innovationen sein werden die dann andre von GW2 abkupfern werden wir dann später sehen. 


Ich schrieb
"Toll wäre es schon die Ereignisse die man so im Vorbeigehen mitspielen kann für Dauermotivation sorgen würden. Aber, wie gesagt, das gabs auch bei Rift und schon nach wenigen Wochen hat sich selbst für die großen Gebietsereignisse kaum noch jemand interessiert. Bleibt zu hoffen das GW2 das besser macht, vorerst darf man erst mal gespannt sein was sich Arena Net für den Endcontent überlegt hat."

Bei den Gebietsevents in Rift spawnten auf einer großen Karte viele kleine Punkte die es zu besiegen galt. Aus denen kamen Monstergruppen die selbstständig über die ganze Karte liefen um Hauptstädte anzugreifen und sie auch einnahmen wenn man sie nicht stoppte. In der letzen Phase tauchte dann ein gigantisches  Monster auf das man mit 50 oder mehr Spielern mühsam runterkämpfte. Eigentlich ein spannendes Konzept. Nach paar Wochen schlief es immer mehr ein. Trion versuchte es noch leichter zu machen indem man im Chat erfuhr wo garde ein gebietsevent stattfand, später zeigetn sie es einem sogar direkt auf der Weltkarte an um die Teilnahme zu erleichtern. Genutzt hat das alles wenig.

Zurück zu GW2. Wenn ich 8 mal ein paar Oger aus Oma Gretels Garten verscheucht habe, ihren Gartenzaun mit Brennholz repariert habe und abschließend den Belohnungstee in ihrer Hütte getrunken habe, glaube ich nicht das ich beim 9ten Mal den Einzug der Oger verhindern werde. Das merkt man ja schon an den Aufgaben im Anfängergebiet, auch die wollte ich nicht mehrmals spielen. Ich hoffe auf unterhaltsame 1-2 Monate durch solchen Content, mehr erwarte ich da nicht. Toll wäre es wenn man sich am PvP content festbeissen könnte, die Schwachstelle vieler MMOs. Hier hat Arena Net ja einen Ruf zu verteidigen und da ist meine Erwartungshaltung höher als im PvE Content.   


Das Firmen Geld verdienen müssen ist, denke ich, jedem bekannt. Diese Tatsache anzusprechen eigentlich überflüssig da es nicht ausschließt darüber zu diskutieren wie sie es tun. 

Abschließend nochmal danke für dein ausführliches Post. Wenn GW2 nur halb so gut wird wie du offensichtlich glaubst bin ich mehr als zufrieden 
Sollte ich mir aber in 4 Wochen überlegen müssen doch MoP zu kaufen werde ich grantig  
Achja eine Frage hätte ich noch zu gw2. Das man als 80iger runtergesetzt wird wenn man in Anfängergebiet Questet weiß ich. Was aber ist mit dem Equipp das ja auch overpowered ist ? Den ansonsten geht das von Dir beschriebene Konzept nur schwerlich auf. 

Gruß Tzunka


----------

